# Armemos un directorio de firmwares!



## Nanod10 (Ago 10, 2006)

Hola muchachos...
La verdad que ando buscando el firmware de un 1108 (una version superior a la 5.62)
y bueno... no lo encuentro... estaria bueno que tratemos de armar un tema con dirrecciones para poder bajarlos...

Si alguien tiene alguna empesemos... sino... si alguien tiene algun firmware... me lo pueden pasar... (sea cual sea) y yo lo subo a mi hosting y publico la direccion aca... les parece??

Quiero el firmware del 1108 porque lo lleve a arreglar (con la garantia) y me cambiaron la placa... pero esta placa tiene una version de soft mas vieja... (esta es 5.62 y la que tenia era 6.xx algo)... es decir... le falta el menu de chat (menu 3) y los elementos enviados se ordenan alrebes... (el ultimo que envie esta al final de la lista en vez de en la 1ra posicion)

bueno, empiesen a postear direcciones o pasenmen por www.yousendit.com el archivo y yo lo subo a la web

espero que no quede en la nada...


----------



## Nanod10 (Ago 22, 2006)

Bueno.... veo que no va muy bien esto... pero voy a hacer mi aporte ya que esta pagina... esta bastante buena... y tiene muchos tutoriales, con los programas que necesitas y hasta algunos firmwares... solo hay que registrase...

http://www.freemobileunlock.com

espero que no clausuren este post... tengan encuenta que es util para todos...

si alguien sabe de alguna otra... podria colaborar


----------

